# First time doing tile in my house tell me if i could sell my work



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I need bigger pictures, but as a home owner ...


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I think its a great beginning. hone your craft!


----------



## Jspence (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks good to me, time will tell if it's worth taking your skills from DIY to money in the bank but good work


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

My first tile job was probably easy to tear out . A bathroom floor on concrete 
I didn't do this for a living then. I was a steel fabricator, what the heck did I know about tile.
A rod saw and a $2.00 trowel from Canadian Tire. :laughing:


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

Edit


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

Ur right it is James hardie siding I had the **** left over from my garage


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

You asked us to value your work. I said "People can (and often do) sell pretty much anything, so I guess it's up to you.", so that's my answer as it's a general question....I mean people buy the honda element, so how does one explain markets? 

Would _I_ buy that? No. The only thing that would pass would be the floor, but I don't know what's on the far side of that as it looks like it could be the curb--I've not had my morning coffee yet. 

There were some technical questions though that were quite valid.
What underlayment did you use?
How did you attach it?
How did you do the curb?

Some consolation--I've seen pans done by 'tile pros' that were FAR worse. Your slope seems good from what I can tell.


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

I think the floor looks good. The shower floor looks pretty good too as long as you used a liner under the mud.

Siding is not an acceptable substitution for backerboard. You will have problems down the road. If you used drywall screws they will rot out, my guess would be within a year, maybe two. The chemicals and moisture in the concrete board cause the drywall screws to rot at an accelerated rate.

Finally, the lack of water proofing is another downfall, especially with so many seams. Water is going to get through the tile and grout. It will then go through the siding into the walls causing serious damage over time.

Take the advice on this site and make you work better. If you post work on here, especially first attempts, you got to have some thick skin.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

I now see the tar paper. This will help with moisture probs but is still an outdated method. A better way to waterproof is on top of the substrate with a liquid membrane or sheet good like nobleseal ts.


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey don't get me wrong I asked for your guys expert opinion, but some of these people thinks there gods gift to the tile world


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

If I gave you that impression the I apologize. Comments can get kinda rough but hell, we are all tradesmen. I mostly do tile work and this site has been an invaluable asset in expanding my knowledge. Especially since I live and work in an area that is 10 years behind the times. What is your usual trade?


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

bonacci said:


> Ur right it is James hardie siding I had the **** left over from my garage


Please no, don't sell your work, not yet. There are a ton of threads on schluter, wedi, and all the various systems for tile backing a shower, I suggest you read through them a few times. As far as your craftsmanship, at first glance it looks good, you might get a lot of compliments from your neighbors and friends. But it is not professional, I agree with the criticism in this thread. Another thing I noticed is the depth in your grout lines don't look consistent. Some of them look too deep which can easily be fixed. What kind of grout did you use? If you used cementitious grout then I would consider going over it again with epoxy or urethane grout.


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

My usual trade running excavating equipment and brick laying and stone and tile is something I would like to expand in


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

Keep poking around the tile section of the forum. There are tons of great threads that can help you gain a better understanding of tile setting methods and products. Good luck and welcome to CT.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

bonacci said:


> Hey don't get me wrong I asked for your guys expert opinion, but some of these people thinks there gods gift to the tile world


Gift to the tile world? No:no:

What Ken said above is accurate, in my opinion. It looks really good for a HO, and since its not your usual trade you did good. But id fire my carpenters for it, and wouldnt expect a client to pay for it. Inspectors wouldnt of passed the water proofing anyway here.

No reason to get defensive dude. This is not the ice capades, no hand holding here. If I put a pic of the block wall I helped a buddy build a few years ago in the masonry section, or of the road I tried to grade out in excavation, Id have to block the thread to save my self esteem:laughing::clap: and it really wasnt that bad. But to a pro it would probably be horrendous. 

Just take the advice, read the tile section and improve.


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Gift to the tile world? No:no:
> 
> What Ken said above is accurate, in my opinion. It looks really good for a HO, and since its not your usual trade you did good. But id fire my carpenters for it, and wouldnt expect a client to pay for it. Inspectors wouldnt of passed the water proofing anyway here.
> 
> ...


Your right 


Thanks you


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey it's not only easy to be critical of other's work...it's really fun!


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

Haha


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

if you have time to post the photos on the internet you have the time to research standards also. that install is f'd up, plain and simple. my local tile distributor is always happy to explain his current instal method. its not hard to find out whats right and wrong. hardi siding as backer board? its laughable really...


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

What Jaws and Duburban said. There's a huge amount of great information on-line, including from the manufacturers. You might not buy into the whole system from Schluter, but most pro tilers use Schluter or Wedi or some other tiling-specific membrane in wet locations these days.

And I mean it about the layout, too. Owners and general contractors need someone who can do some thinking about layout. It's one thing to be able to lay tile flat; it's a whole 'nother thing to take a bunch of field, edge, and detail tiles, and lay it out right. I'll pay a tile sub only if I don't have to do the layout, otherwise I have guys who can set the tile and grout. Start looking around in restaurants, hotel rooms, public restrooms (better be careful about this one) for tile layouts.

No reason you can't make money doing this; good luck.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I live and work in an area that is 10 years behind the times.


Bah! Most of my methods are a lot older than that....


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

duburban said:


> if you have time to post the photos on the internet you have the time to research standards also. that install is f'd up, plain and simple. my local tile distributor is always happy to explain his current instal method. its not hard to find out whats right and wrong. hardi siding as backer board? its laughable really...


It is his house.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow..the OP is just an ignorant IMHO._..calling everyone here


bonacci said:


> Boy I didn't know everybody body on this site was a ****in *******


 was a proof..not a good sign...move on..

He wants to hear what he wants to hear and brag about his work...


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Jaws said:


> It is his house.


What if he is planning to sell his house soon or anytime for that matter. 

This is the reason(s) for inspections.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

....while you're tied to the whipping post.....you might want to change your trade to "masonry" from "masonary"


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

Practice makes perfect . Takes time to master a trade . Funny thing is a good friend of mine from Italy has been doing tile work all his life and thinks he has it mastered it , NOT !!! Like they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder .:laughing::laughing:


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Mis-posted


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

There is a difference between doing it for yourself and doing it for someone else and getting paid. I'm sure you're proud of your work but it can be greatly improved. If you did this for a homeowner, they might not pay you and hire an experienced tilesetter to replace it. That's learning the hard way.

You can learn more by asking questions, looking up old posts and, in general, not calling pros a**holes. Didn't your momma teach you any manners?

You have the ability but need to do an attitude check.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> ....while you're tied to the whipping post.....you might want to change your trade to "masonry" from "masonary"


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Chill out. The dude already acknowledged he needed to work on his installs. He doesnt do tile all the time, he probably didnt realize it needed work, or he wouldnt of showed it.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

bonacci said:


> Boy I didn't know everybody body on this site was a ****in *******


You can have the best tile, materials and layout in the world but if the foundation is wrong, it's just wasted money, time and effort.

I still solid block and float my walls, hot mop my shower pans so I'm probably the biggest ****in ******* on here.


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

Well I come to the conclusion it aint worth a ****. I guess I'll let u pros do the work next time 



We can't all be Hero's. somebody has sit and clap as they go by


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Chill out. The dude already acknowledged he needed to work on his installs. He doesnt do tile all the time, he probably didnt realize it needed work, or he wouldnt of showed it.


Exactly


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Jaws said:


> ... This is not the ice capades, no hand holding here....


So just for kicks, I googled "figure skating forum", clicked on the first link, first forum, first thread. Looks like all smack-down, all the time. "Old man" seems to be the operative insult.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

CarpenterSFO said:


> So just for kicks, I googled "figure skating forum", clicked on the first link, first forum, first thread. Looks like all smack-down, all the time. "Old man" seems to be the operative insult.


:laughing::clap:

Thats hilarious. An old boss used to say it all the time. I still use it


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

CarpenterSFO said:


> So just for kicks, I googled "figure skating forum", clicked on the first link, first forum, first thread. Looks like all smack-down, all the time. "Old man" seems to be the operative insult.


Thanks Old man....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

astor said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


You've been roasted :clap:


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Is that hardy siding fastened with drywall screws or am I just looking at it wrong?


i was just going to reply that but you beat me to the punch


----------



## Mavis Leonard (Mar 13, 2013)

TUBE]danm,isthat reely hardisidin wtf he should git tht book bi jon bridg study hardthn rip out an strt over damn

i do hih end work wit myuncle i don alway realis whata gratementori hav he has bout me over75 constuction book wit his own mony and i studythm all th tim

it a lon wa tothe top ifya wannna roknroll


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

I tiled the floor of my second floor powder room with used tile that I pulled out of the trash, over lauan that I screwed down with drywall screws, and I was drunk when I did it. It looks pretty much like crap, but it's held up for around six years so far. To be fair, I've never been and probably never will be a professional tile guy, although at the time I was a professional drunkard.


----------



## Joegreen (Feb 18, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> one more a$$hole giving his opinion wouldn't hurt.
> 
> .


Ha!!!


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> You've been roasted :clap:


I don't think so..how?



skyhook said:


> I think bonacci handled it pretty well. :thumbsup:


for a teenager, needs to grow up and clean his language..


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Bonacci, you did ok as a homeowner for your first time. But don't expect anyone to tell you that your ready to go out and sell that install. You have some talent but it's pretty rough. Some training or reading is needed. No one here is going to blow smoke up your ___ to make you feel like your ready when you aren't.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Looking at post #28, I'm hoping it holds water. How are those corners waterproofed, esp. down below the tarpaper? BTW, how come the rubber liner doesn't go up all walls (with corners folded, fastened high, etc.) You're unfortunately missing many fundamentals here, and that's too bad given all the work you've put into this. Rubber liner, if you're going that route, is supposed to go in before the wall substrate. 

If you're serious about tile, spend some time at the john bridge forums. Best of luck.

(BTW, your floor looks pretty good.)


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for all your feedback. I don't like getting kicked around but I know you all are Trying to help. 

Jow


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

Nobody is an ******* I take that back 


Joe. 


By the way it's a junk mobile home I got for free and just wanted to spruce up a bathroom that would last 6 months since I'm tearing it down and building a new house this year the trailer was free to me, I just wanted to try out laying tile that's all even I'f it cost me 400 bucks in material just for experiance


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

bonacci said:


> Nobody is an ***hole I take that back


Plenty of us are, we just try not to make a big deal about it:jester:
Thanks for sticking around.

- Bob


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

bonacci said:


> Thanks for all your feedback. I don't like getting kicked around but I know you all are Trying to help.
> 
> Jow


Funny, I remember getting fired at a swimming pool company because I was the only one who didn't drink his lunch. 
Success is the best revenge.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

bonacci said:


> Nobody is an ******* I take that back


 Group hug anyone?:laughing:

Glad to see this thread didn't take that bad turn. :thumbsup:


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

bonacci said:


> Nobody is an ******* I take that back
> 
> Joe.
> 
> By the way it's a junk mobile home I got for free and just wanted to spruce up a bathroom that would last 6 months since I'm tearing it down and building a new house this year the trailer was free to me, I just wanted to try out laying tile that's all even I'f it cost me 400 bucks in material just for experiance


I wish you said that at the beginning.

I just experienced a paradigm shift.

Now I feel bad and just want to help.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Gus Dering said:


> Group hug anyone?:laughing:
> 
> Glad to see this thread didn't take that bad turn. :thumbsup:


The deck guys must be on vacation....:laughing:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> Looking at post #28, I'm hoping it holds water. How are those corners waterproofed, esp. down below the tarpaper?


Looks like his choloraloy is there and goes up above the curb. But he screwed the pooch putting the siding on the pan side of the curb. 

Liners don't go all the way up the walls, just above the curb so if there's a blockage in your drain, your walls are saved as it runs out onto your bathroom floor, down the hall, and into the livingroom, then out the front door, down the street. There may be a hardwood floor in there somewhere, but better would be some snap together cardboard wood floor.....


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Doctor Handyman said:


> I wish you said that at the beginning.
> 
> I just experienced a paradigm shift.
> 
> Now I feel bad and just want to help.



A picture of the trailer please.


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

Joe


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

There ya have it genuine trailer trash on a beautiful peice of propery


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

U gotta understand I was looking for a answer if I could potentially sell me work over time! If I
Had some sort of a shot at it that's all


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

bonacci said:


> Joe


Nice deck:thumbsup: Maybe so closeups of that because the tile seems to be piddling out:blink:


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Nice deck:thumbsup: Maybe so closeups of that because the tile seems to be piddling out:blink:



whats that mean?


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

I will get book tho and do lots of reading on here


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey Bonacci, good on ya for taking your lumps.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

moorewarner said:


> Amen, I still have bruises from the bathroom gut pics I posted that showed the DensArmour on backwards... :whistling :laughing:
> 
> [and yes you can just skim and pretend it didn't happen]


I came in with a bathroom.....it didn't go well. Gutted bathrooms.

Funny, everyone seems so much nicer now. 

Nobody even called him a hack. 

You got off easy Joe. Nice recovery. I was sharpening knives and Google mapping for a month.:whistling

Coming soon.....proper spacing and paragraphs. And no teen-girl texting lingo, they HATE that.:thumbsup:


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

bonacci said:


> Does anybody have a picture to send me of a similar shower to show me some prime examples of how the finish is suppose to really look? I knew the James hardie siding was wrong and I wouldn't do it again



Since you asked for and since tamed , I am gonna post couple pictures of my project as an example of good layout.
Start wit Cement board such as Durock Next Gen,tape and float(not w/drywall stuff) water proofing is next., layout; just pay attention how the tiles,grout lines line up at 90 degree walls, like all these walls were once just one piece and folded later:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

bonacci said:


> whats that mean?


What part:blink:


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

astor said:


> Since you asked for and since tamed , I am gonna post couple pictures of my project as an example of good layout.
> Start wit Cement board such as Durock Next Gen,tape and float(not w/drywall stuff) water proofing is next., layout; just pay attention how the tiles,grout lines line up at 90 degree walls, like all these walls were once just one piece and folded later:laughing:


 The printing on your Durock is not all running in the same direction.

And.....that supply line to the shower head is an obvious strangulation hazard. 

And you have the balls to call that "good" work????




I drink too much and have no good DVD's......:jester:


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> The printing on your Durock is not all running in the same direction.
> 
> And.....that supply line to the shower head is an obvious strangulation hazard.
> 
> ...


opps:laughing::laughing:


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

ArtisanRemod said:


> where's Angus?


Angus has that nice round number.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

astor said:


> Since you asked for and since tamed , I am gonna post couple pictures of my project as an example of good layout.
> Start wit Cement board such as Durock Next Gen,tape and float(not w/drywall stuff) water proofing is next., layout; just pay attention how the tiles,grout lines line up at 90 degree walls, like all these walls were once just one piece and folded later:laughing:


Nicely wrapped corners.:thumbsup:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> The printing on your Durock is not all running in the same direction.
> 
> And.....that supply line to the shower head is an obvious strangulation hazard.
> 
> ...



Yeah, 

...and you should be on Vacation!

:whistling


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Astor,

What's the blue chit in the corners and around the drain?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

astor said:


> Since you asked for and since tamed , I am gonna post couple pictures of my project as an example of good layout.
> Start wit Cement board such as Durock Next Gen,tape and float(not w/drywall stuff) water proofing is next., layout; just pay attention how the tiles,grout lines line up at 90 degree walls, like all these walls were once just one piece and folded later:laughing:


Hack! :laughing:

Seriously though, nice work! Love the layout.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

tenon0774 said:


> Astor,
> 
> What's the blue chit in the corners and around the drain?


Looks like noblesealant 150. Super sticky waterproof adhesive.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

confirmed..Noble sealant 150.


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

astor said:


> Since you asked for and since tamed , I am gonna post couple pictures of my project as an example of good layout.
> Start wit Cement board such as Durock Next Gen,tape and float(not w/drywall stuff) water proofing is next., layout; just pay attention how the tiles,grout lines line up at 90 degree walls, like all these walls were once just one piece and folded later:laughing:


I know what tape the seams mean but what does float mean ?

Thanks joe


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

bonacci said:


> I know what tape the seams mean but what does float mean ?


To fill a void, such as to dole out a lot of IOUs and call that 'economic growth'. :laughing: OK, no more obamajokes. To build up, then make flat ....unless you want a slope...or three. 

You're a mason. Don't masons screed things?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

astor said:


> confirmed..Noble sealant 150.


Looks like HPG to me.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

bonacci said:


> I know what tape the seams mean but what does float mean ?
> 
> Thanks joe


after the tape "Float with thinset or Mapecem"
don't pack the corners though.
No tape or float at the floor/wall intersection either.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

CO762 said:


> Looks like HPG to me.


High Priced Goodies?????


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

astor said:


> High Priced Goodies?????


And they all become leftovers in the end.....


----------



## be the builder (Dec 13, 2009)

astor said:


> If you are talking about pictures I had posted, the orange stuff is Dal Seal TS which is private label by Noble, not Kerdi.
> It looks orange in pics,but actually it is PINK:thumbsup:


My mistake. Still wondering how you deal with all the overlap. Thanks by the way 

Also what's the typical material costs for the complete noble system I thought with the pro slope and membrane was close to 1,000 for all the materials on for a typical 3x5 shower. In MA I don't think many suppliers carry noble and I usually order directly from their site but it gets pretty pricey.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

If by over lap you mean where the two sheets come together run 2 beads of noblesealant 150 on the dark blue rubber edge. The overlap is only about 2 inches. Rip cut the sheet to the desired height. Hope this helps. As far as price goes $1000.00 (your price) for a 3x5 shower sounds high.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If by over lap you mean where the two sheets come together run 2 beads of noblesealant 150 on the dark blue rubber edge. The overlap is only about 2 inches. Rip cut the sheet to the desired height. Hope this helps. As far as price goes $1000.00 (your price) for a 3x5 shower sounds high.


Overlaping as Ash saying..
Pricing...depends on so many factors, your P&O etc....typically I charge a little over than 1K for 3'x3'x7' shower, including Schulter drain if it is ready for me to start, no demo, 1st floor,w/in 15 miles etc. 
Not sure if Dal Tile has branch in MA. It is cheaper to buy Dal Seal TS than Noble.


----------



## be the builder (Dec 13, 2009)

astor said:


> Overlaping as Ash saying..
> Pricing...depends on so many factors, your P&O etc....typically I charge a little over than 1K for 3'x3'x7' shower, including Schulter drain if it is ready for me to start, no demo, 1st floor,w/in 15 miles etc.
> Not sure if Dal Tile has branch in MA. It is cheaper to buy Dal Seal TS than Noble.


Oh I wasn't talking about install costs. As I've found those questions are frowned upon. I was more curious on the cost of membrane, sealant, drain assembly, and shower base. I'm trying to find a cheaper supplier and was checking to see prices I've been quoted for similar products here in MA. I do in fact have an account with dal tile I didn't realize they had there own membrane product. Do they have there own system like everyone else (i.e. sclhluter, wedi, redi tile, and noble)? I know the shower Nasser alone come close to 500 with the drain assembly. 

Seriously thanks for responses. I've actually been contemplating just doing shower systems and tile installs. Tired of bidding on the whole picture with all the tire kicking that's going on and price shopping.


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

What's your guys thoughts on a dewalt 4 3/8 tile wet saw ? U know the kind that looks like a small skill saw. Thought I'd give it a try instead of buying the big ten inch d24000 right away


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks like it miters and will plunge cut and only cost 150 bucks


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh man, I was all ready to freak out about how everyone was still bagging on this guy in this thread, but now I see that the thread was hi-jacked by the tile and flooring guys. using all kinds of foreign and bizarre terms like "Kerdi" and "Schluter".
Perhaps the powers that be should relegate you all to same parallel universe that they (mercifully) sent the Property Preservation group to.

Must be why it is till going on for 9 pages.

Don't we have a tile forum in ContractorTalk?

Andy.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Don't we have a tile forum in ContractorTalk?


I thought they merged the tile section with the carpentry section. :laughing:

Joe, I have no idea how good/bad those work. They have little wet saws for a few hundred bucks, mk and felker I believe have them. A small table top one could work for ya...just wear waders.


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

CO762 said:


> I thought they merged the tile section with the carpentry section. :laughing:
> 
> Joe, I have no idea how good/bad those work. They have little wet saws for a few hundred bucks, mk and felker I believe have them. A small table top one could work for ya...just wear waders.


You ever cut with a wet sponge held against a 4 inch grider blade ? Works great if u have a straight hand. Just like a mini wet. Saw


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

be the builder said:


> Oh I wasn't talking about install costs. As I've found those questions are frowned upon. I was more curious on the cost of membrane, sealant, drain assembly, and shower base. I'm trying to find a cheaper supplier and was checking to see prices I've been quoted for similar products here in MA. I do in fact have an account with dal tile I didn't realize they had there own membrane product. Do they have there own system like everyone else (i.e. sclhluter, wedi, redi tile, and noble)? I know the shower Nasser alone come close to 500 with the drain assembly.
> 
> Seriously thanks for responses. I've actually been contemplating just doing shower systems and tile installs. Tired of bidding on the whole picture with all the tire kicking that's going on and price shopping.


Materials not even close to that number, Dal Seal TS I believe around $2 per sq.ft.a tube of sealant is like $16 and 1 is enough for 3'x3' shower, I use Schulter integrated drain ($100),some sand+portland, thinset etc comes around $350-$400 the most.I use Noble Bond to attach the membrane,so I can do all in a day.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

astor said:


> Materials not even close to that number, Dal Seal TS I believe around $2 per sq.ft.a tube of sealant is like $16 and 1 is enough for 3'x3' shower, I use Schulter integrated drain ($100),some sand+portland, thinset etc comes around $350-$400 the most.I use Noble Bond to attach the membrane,so I can do all in a day.


You must have cooperative inspectors in TX: "Show up to inspect the showerpan at 12:35, when I'm done with the pan and drain, just before I set the tile. Don't be late, either!" :thumbup:


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

CarpenterSFO said:


> You must have cooperative inspectors in TX: "Show up to inspect the showerpan at 12:35, when I'm done with the pan and drain, just before I set the tile. Don't be late, either!" :thumbup:


opps:blush:, the pre-sloped shower pan done a few days earlier, I meant the waterproofing in same day, tiling is done way after the inspections.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

The weirdest inspection I've had is he checked a flood test...with a level.
OK.....a "screw inspection".


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

be the builder said:


> In MA I don't think many suppliers carry noble and I usually order directly from their site but it gets pretty pricey.


I just met a guy from Ardente at the Noble table at JLC and he said they stock the Noble products. They have a location in Natick. I haven't worked with them yet but it's a lot closer to you than Dal-tile if I recall correctly.


----------



## be the builder (Dec 13, 2009)

Did you ever find out who the supplier was. I know most companies can order the products but I'm not sure they stick them.


----------

